# Rusting Hammer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been crying because you bought a new one and then locked in the dark cold trunk.


Bring it in--assure it that you still love it --clean it up and wax it---:laughing:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You didn't forget to close the trunk before going through the car wash, AGAIN, did you?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

The a pair of Iron molecules form bonds with 3 Oxygen molecules :thumbsup:


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My first thought was "claw or ball peen?" Then I saw who the OP was. 
So, what'ya get?


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the question wasn't rhetorical, so I'll give a real answer.
Water is in the air, that can cause things to rust. Try a Rust preventative. There are a lot of measures people take. The most common might be a coat of paste wax. 
I met a guy that had a bucket of sand/engine oil mix?? He dunked his tools in that before returning them to their pegs in the shed.
Also, no need to trash a hammer for rust. Clean it off with a wire brush (wire wheel in an angle grinder or bench grinder works great) , then wax it.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Basketball1234 said:


> I have recently bought a new hammer and I have been leaving my old hammer in the toolbox in my car and it has been rusting :huh: .
> 
> Can anyone explain this?


Don't know all about it. But here is what you can do that prevent it from rusting. Get some RUST-OFF AND T-9 the rust off will take all the rust off and make it look like new. now use the t-9 and you will not have rust any more. I use this in my work shop and use the t-9 on all iron top's and never no rust. i line in central florida. You can get this at sear's they stock it now. here is a link as to what you are looking for. This stuff was mfd. by boeing air craft for their use but it was so good that they sell it on the open market. http://www.mysears.com/Boeshield-T-9-Rust-Protection-Cleaner-reviews


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The hammer is condensating, it is thick steel and will hold heat for a good while. The trunk will heat up pretty good and the hammer will stay warm even when the trunk cools off, there you have heat and cool so it will produce condensation and rust the hammer. On the wax thing, don't get the wax on the face or it can glance when driving a nail and don't get it on the handle or you could sling that thing. OK I'm through now, next.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Rusty hammers are used for driving rusty nails.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its nothing more than the dampness in the air condensating on the cold metal of the hammer. either a wire brush attachment in a drill or some sand paper can clean it up in no time

not a big deal as its only surface rust


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Kinda make one wonder what the rest of the tools in that toolbox look like.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the only tools i really worry about rusting are cutting tools such as hand planes and chisels.. rust causes the edges to dull so i try to keep such tools inside where the dampness doesnt get to them causing them to rust


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Basketball1234 said:


> I have recently bought a new hammer and I have been leaving my old hammer in the toolbox in my car and it has been rusting :huh: .
> 
> Can anyone explain this?


Yes I can.


----------



## PowerWash (Dec 23, 2011)

Give these a try. Being around water all day I have these stuck on all my boxes and they seem to be helping.

http://www.zerustproducts.com/electronics-tools-parts/vapor-capsules


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> The hammer is condensating, it is thick steel and will hold heat for a good while. The trunk will heat up pretty good and the hammer will stay warm even when the trunk cools off, there you have heat and cool so it will produce condensation and rust the hammer. On the wax thing, don't get the wax on the face or it can glance when driving a nail and don't get it on the handle or you could sling that thing. OK I'm through now, next.


Actually it's the reverse of that. The hammer is cold and as the trunk heats up in the morning, moisture from the warming air in the trunk/toolbox condenses on the hammer.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Bud Cline said:


> Rusty hammers are used for driving rusty nails.:thumbsup:


I thought you drank rusty nails!!


----------

